
Humanising UX using Conversation - thomasfl
http://kijo.co/blog/the-future-of-user-experience-ux/
======
thomasfl
I particularly liked this part:

"The days of having a polished user interface, colour scheme or branding to
separate form from function will in some cases no longer exist. Developing a
conversational experience will centre around how something feels, its
personality, it’s human like qualities."

